

WIP HTML5, Canvas, Node.js MMORPG - renownedmedia
http://thomashunter.name/blog/cobalt-calibur-html5-canvas-node-js-game/

======
ecubed
None of the graphics loaded for me. I could see the goblin/reaper names, the
player name & the chat box, but no graphics. Just a black screen

